# Egg sharing proceedure and migraines



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi,

I have no idea if this is the right place, I'm sorry if not. We haven't had our information evening yet let alone started, so I have lots of questions but no official information. 

I've just been reading through the egg sharing proceedure and noticed they put you on the pill. I've just been taken off the pill because of migraines. Will I be able to go through the proceedure without the pill or will I be uneligible for the whole thing because of it?

Also, I'm wondering if anyone else is in my age group? I'm 24 (for another 14 days anyway  ) and as I'm reading lots of people's posts have noticed a lot of people are a bit older. I'm struggling to find any age related statistics that reflect teh lower age range rather than the upper. 

Thanks,
Carys
xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi carys,

  Your clinic will only put you on the pill if you need to match up your cycle with your receiptant.. I did not go on the pill nor did a few of the girls over on the Egg share chit chat thread.

Come and join us for a chat.. there are a few of us currently going through egg sharing.. All at different ages. (well under 35 of course   )


----------



## Yvonne90 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi,

I suffer from migraines too - my clinic put me on buserelin to down reg so there are alternatives, The pill was never even mentioned at my clinic.

Yvonne x


----------

